# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Mutrics, open-ear audio sunglasses

## Airicist

mutrics.com

facebook.com/mutricssunglasses

"Mutrics GB-30: Ultra Slim Smart Audio Glasses For Gamers" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing & review - Mutrics GB-30 - Smart glasses for gamers!

Mar 3, 2020




> Today we look at a prototype set of $119 Smart Glasses designed for Gamers! With Anti-Blue Light, 100% UV 400 Protection, Bluetooth, Google/Siri Assistant, and more it really stands out from the crowd of smart glasses. The overall concept is unique and with a retro gamer look!

----------

